# Walkable shoes for Look cleats?



## No Time Toulouse

Do they even exist?


----------



## DaveG

No Time Toulouse said:


> Do they even exist?


I am not aware of any and I'm used Look for 25+ years. I use the cleat covers but "walkable" is sorta subjective


----------



## Retro Grouch

They did....once.

Way back in the 1990s, Look made mountain pedals and shoes. I recall the look Y cleat were recessed into the shoe to and allow for walking. 

Unfortunately, they went the way of the dodo bird when Shimano SPD took the lion's share of the market :nonod:










They came with black fixed cleats and red ones that allowed for a couple of degrees of side-to-side play.


----------



## tlg

How do you define walkable? I walk in look cleats all the time.


----------



## pmf

tlg said:


> How do you define walkable? I walk in look cleats all the time.


Probably in the sense that mountain bike cleats, being recessed, are a lot easier to walk in. I think the answer is -- they don't exist. I used Time road pedals for years and years. I went on a bike vacation and the guy running it suggested bringing mountain bike pedals on your bike because 'they're easier to walk in'. Seemed improper to put mountain pedals on a road bike, but I did and it worked out pretty well. All the guys who stuck with road pedals were always taking their shoes off when we'd get to a town and have time to walk around. 

As I've become more of a commuter over time (kids), I've switched all four of my bikes to mountain pedals (Time ATAC). A lot easier to walk across the marble floored atrium to get to my office. And shoe soles have gotten so stiff (I use Shimano XC90 shoes with carbon soles), I think the argument of a wide platformed road pedal doesn't hold water.


----------



## SwiftSolo

tlg said:


> How do you define walkable? I walk in look cleats all the time.


I'm guessing that "walkable" means being able to walk / hike like normal shoes. Pretty much means mtb shoes!


----------



## bvber

Get Speedplay cleat set. It comes with pedals, cleats and the protective covers that you can leave on. It's not easy to walk on but does the job of keeping the metal parts from contacting the pavement. I just bought one couple weeks ago and like it so far.


----------



## eboos

Just take off your shoes and your socks and walk around barefoot making fists with your toes.

It's better than a shower and a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Lombard

pmf said:


> Seemed improper to put mountain pedals on a road bike......


Nothing "improper" in the least. Road riders use mountain pedals and cleats all the time. It's a good all-purpose solution.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

tlg said:


> How do you define walkable? I walk in look cleats all the time.


Something where I can get off the bike, and walk across a shiny marble floor without falling on my @$$. Or be able to 'push off' from the pavement without hearing my cleats go "scccccrape'. Also, so if you bonk on a REALLY steep hill, the job of walking it to the crest doesn't involve the 'cleat cover ballet' at each end. I'm not looking for something to hike or go dancing in.......


----------



## duriel

Just get some mtbike pedals, what is the big deal?

... and a .... shoes.


----------



## pmf

No Time Toulouse said:


> Something where I can get off the bike, and walk across a shiny marble floor without falling on my @$$. Or be able to 'push off' from the pavement without hearing my cleats go "scccccrape'. Also, so if you bonk on a REALLY steep hill, the job of walking it to the crest doesn't involve the 'cleat cover ballet' at each end. I'm not looking for something to hike or go dancing in.......


If you're really wed to your Look pedals, then the best you are going to be able to do is some cleat covers. They provide some traction when you walk on slippery surfaces or up a hill, but you have to carry them in your pocket everywhere, and they're easy to lose, and the don't help with your take off problem. 

I really think the solution to your problem is mountain bike pedals. I've completely switched over to Time ATAC pedals on all of my road bikes. The last bike that got switched over, suddenly got ridden a lot more. I commute a lot and that involves traversing a large atrium with marble floors. Its so much easier with mountain bike shoes and recessed cleats.


----------



## mik_git

Well it depends on what you're wanting, but Look cleats... well Look shoes could work

https://www.lookcycle.com/en/shoes/


----------



## pmf

mik_git said:


> Well it depends on what you're wanting, but Look cleats... well Look shoes could work
> 
> https://www.lookcycle.com/en/shoes/


Gawd ... those look like shoes I wore 25 years ago. One of them has laces.


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> One of them has laces.


Laces are the new thing in cycling shoes. Giro's been doing it for a few years. And everyone is copying them.


----------



## pmf

tlg said:


> Laces are the new thing in cycling shoes. Giro's been doing it for a few years. And everyone is copying them.


The "new" thing? You've got to be kidding. what's coming next, wooden soles that you nail cleats into? I just got my first pair of shoes with a BOA. And I was just getting used to the buckle.


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> The "new" thing? You've got to be kidding.


Why would I be kidding? They've been around a few years now. Figured it's common knowledge.
And everyone I know who has them says they're the best fit ever.


----------



## pmf

tlg said:


> Why would I be kidding? They've been around a few years now. Figured it's common knowledge.
> And everyone I know who has them says they're the best fit ever.


That's hilarious. How many years have you been cycling?


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> That's hilarious. How many years have you been cycling?


Your point?


----------



## pmf

tlg said:


> Your point?


Shoes with laces seem kind of old fashioned to me. The shoes I was wearing 30+ years ago had laces. Then shoes came with velcro straps. They were better. You didn't have to worry about laces becoming untied and getting tangled in your chain rings. On hot days when your feet swell a little, it was easy to loosen the shoes a bit on the bike. Then came the buckle. I never saw a big advantage over that and velcro straps. Maybe on the bike adjustments were a little easier. But it became so common place that if you wanted higher end shoes, you got the buckle. Then came the BOA system. I bought a pair of Lake winter shoes last year with BOA, and kind of liked it. Maybe you're young and think wow! laces, best fit ever! You should try friction down tube shifters. Best shifting ever! It takes skill. None of this indexing crap. And you know, six speed cassettes were the bomb. We should bring back the Simplex derailer ... no, wait, that was indexed, nevermind. 

There's a lot of BS innovation in cycling, but shoes aren't in that bin. They've gotten much better over the years. Going back to laces strikes me as a little odd.


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> Maybe you're young and think wow! laces, best fit ever!


I didn't say "I" think they're the best fit ever. I said "everyone I know who has them says they're the best fit ever". 



> You should try friction down tube shifters. Best shifting ever! It takes skill. None of this indexing crap. And you know, six speed cassettes were the bomb. We should bring back the Simplex derailer ... no, wait, that was indexed, nevermind.


Your ageism is noted. 
FWIW, been riding over 30yrs. And yea... I "tried" friction shifters. 



> There's a lot of BS innovation in cycling, but shoes aren't in that bin. They've gotten much better over the years. Going back to laces strikes me as a little odd.


It's not just "going to laces". It's a combination of design and materials that didn't exist in the old'n days.

I'm sure Pro's are using them... cause they're BS innovation.


----------



## velodog

The BOA system is just laces that aren't tied.


----------



## pmf

tlg said:


> I didn't say "I" think they're the best fit ever. I said "everyone I know who has them says they're the best fit ever".
> 
> Your ageism is noted.
> FWIW, been riding over 30yrs. And yea... I "tried" friction shifters.
> 
> It's not just "going to laces". It's a combination of design and materials that didn't exist in the old'n days.
> 
> I'm sure Pro's are using them... cause they're BS innovation.


well ... you asked what my point was and I tried to explain it. So feel free to jump on what I say and be more generous with the rolleyes next time. Guess I know how to respond to you next time you ask for my point. Don't bother. Those Look shoes in that link that was posted look like shoes with laces did 30 years ago. Maybe bell bottom jeans will be making a come back to.


----------



## pmf

velodog said:


> The BOA system is just laces that aren't tied.


I'm not a big fan of BOA, but they are easy to adjust on the bike and they don't come untied. And they're wires. not cotton laces. I guess they're an improvement in the original idea.


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> well ... you asked what my point was and I tried to explain it. So feel free to jump on what I say and be more generous with the rolleyes next time. Guess I know how to respond to you next time you ask for my point. Don't bother. Those Look shoes in that link that was posted look like shoes with laces did 30 years ago. Maybe bell bottom jeans will be making a come back to.


Maybe next time you could just make your point rather than trying a weak attack on someone for their age. Which as we've found out was irrelevant to the point you were attempting. 
 (just one for you)


And Bradley Wiggins doesn't care about your point either.


----------



## pmf

Grrrrrr -- you were a pitbull in your previous life, right? Great point, you win.


----------



## Lombard

pmf said:


> Going back to laces strikes me as a little odd.


I would agree laces are an odd trend. Laces are the last thing I want on cycling shoes. Yeah, I really want the inconvenience of something untying and getting caught in the chain - NOT!! Just seems really dumb to me.

I'm still using shoes with the buckle and velcro straps. I haven't bought into the BOA yet, but people I know love them. I can't imagine that skinny wire will last that long before breaking.


----------



## pmf

Careful, tlg is on the warpath ...

That was my first reaction to BOA. People using them here say that the wire -- yes it is skinny -- never breaks. And even if it does, it's easy to replace. I have broken whatever the thing that you insert into the buckle is called. 

I bought a pair of Lake 303 winter shoes last year that had the BOA system. It was better than I expected. I'd consider regular cycling shoes with BOA.


----------



## tlg

Lombard said:


> I would agree laces are an odd trend. Laces are the last thing I want on cycling shoes. Yeah, I really want the inconvenience of something untying and getting caught in the chain - NOT!!


If only there was a solution for that. :idea: (There is... a strap over the laces). You really think pros would be riding a shoe that could come untied and get caught in the chain??



> I haven't bought into the BOA yet, but people I know love them. I can't imagine that skinny wire will last that long before breaking.


That little skinny (metal) wire is hundreds of times stronger than laces or a plastic buckle. You're not going to break it. BOA's last way longer than Velcro or plastic buckles. 
And BOA's are guaranteed for life.


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> Careful, tlg is on the warpath ...


How old are you? 

Don't get your panties in a bunch cause you got called out for trying to attack me on my age.


----------



## pmf

tlg said:


> If only there was a solution for that. :idea: (There is... a strap over the laces). You really think pros would be riding a shoe that could come untied and get caught in the chain??
> 
> That little skinny (metal) wire is hundreds of times stronger than laces or a plastic buckle. You're not going to break it. BOA's last way longer than Velcro or plastic buckles.
> And BOA's are guaranteed for life.


Why is Bradley wearing shoes with laces? Because Giro is paying Bradley to wear their shoes with laces. Why is Giro paying Bradley to wear their shoes with laces? So guys who dress up in yellow jerseys in July will buy Giro shoes with laces. Did I hit on a sore spot?


----------



## velodog

pmf said:


> I'm not a big fan of BOA, but they are easy to adjust on the bike and they don't come untied.





Lombard said:


> Yeah, I really want the inconvenience of something untying and getting caught in the chain - NOT!!


Wear the shoes with the fastening system that you prefer, but for Petes sake, it's not that hard to tie laces so they don't come un-done.

Honest I wouldn't kid about something like this.

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/doubleknot.htm


----------



## tlg

pmf said:


> Why is Bradley wearing shoes with laces? Because Giro is paying Bradley to wear their shoes with laces. Why is Giro paying Bradley to wear their shoes with laces? So guys who dress up in yellow jerseys in July will buy Giro shoes with laces. Did I hit on a sore spot?


Pros where all sorts of shoes, not just with laces. It's personal preference. And in the photo, he's not racing, it's when he beat the indoor world record. He chose the shoes because they're aerodynamic.

And Giro's shoes were designed by Taylor Phinney.

Nice try pretending to know.


----------



## pmf

I'm sure nobody knows Bradley like you do. 

Or how great cycling shoes with laces are. :thumbsup:

It's been fun, but I have to leave work early today. Have a nice weekend.

Enjoy getting in the last word. :idea:

And it's 'wear', not 'where'.


----------



## duriel

Shoes with only velco were shiet. 
Shoes with laces will always fit better than any other shoe. That is a PERIOD!
I don't ride laced shoes (new fad?), cause I don't have the patience to do ties and buckle shoes are good enough for me, lets ride!


----------



## mik_git

SOrry, didnt mean to start a war, the looks/style arn't for me, just that they could serve the purpose.



duriel said:


> Shoes with only velco were shiet.
> Shoes with laces will always fit better than any other shoe. That is a PERIOD!
> I don't ride laced shoes (new fad?), cause I don't have the patience to do ties and buckle shoes are good enough for me, lets ride!


personally I would prefer just velcro over laces, been there. I have a high instep or high volume foot or whatever and find that often laces give me a really bad fit (best fit I ever had with laces, were running shoes with offset lacing, asics kayano 15 and nike cesium, they were brilliant...but running shoes so not what were talking about), where velcro only works better, buckle plus velcro for me is best. And Boa while I don't have actual Boa's, I have Sidi and Northwaves versions, and still prefer a buckle and 2 velcros.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

mik_git said:


> Well it depends on what you're wanting, but Look cleats... well Look shoes could work
> 
> https://www.lookcycle.com/en/shoes/


Sorry to interrupt you guys on your laces controversy. Yes, Look shoes seem like a choice, but......there are ZERO retailers that carry them in all of New York state!


----------



## duriel

I don't get it, are you looking for shoes or cleats? 
You can put those look cleats on almost any shoe. The question is why?

Now back to the war room!


----------



## mik_git

^he's looking for shoes, that take look cleats, that have sole you can walk with...

personally i found my sidi mtb shoes (eagle 6/dragon 3) feel pretty much exactly the same as my road shoes (genius 6), spd vs look just the former you can easily walk in the latter is you cant so easily.


----------



## Joe(°-°)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Sorry to interrupt you guys on your laces controversy. Yes, Look shoes seem like a choice, but......there are ZERO retailers that carry them in all of New York state!


I have bought 1 pair of Keo Touring 2 years ago. I have used them today. For unknown reasons LOOK appears to be kind of shy with these shoes. I was waiting for them for quite a while. When they went on sale they got sold out in a few weeks. It is clear that those shoes are a first edition, and probably a little below the LOOK ambition. But as far as I am concerned they are from good to perfect. You can walk well on them. The cleats appear to survive quite a bit, and Look offer you a set of spares in the box. The shoe is maybe a little flexy, and I would suggest to Look to make them a little stiffer in the second generation. 
But few months ago I did plan to buy a new pair, expecting the new generation to be available. Surprise, they are still sold out.
Decision. I will be an SPD guy for the rest of my life. As soon as those shoes die, I will ditch non SPD pedals and shoes forever. 
Good SPD is practically equal to Look and similar and unbeatable on the walking performance.
There is probably some idiot boss,market manager at look that has messed up a good project...


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Since this newbie revived my dead thread from several months ago, let me tell you what I did: I bought a nice pair of Lake off-road/touring shoes, and installed metal SPD cleats on it. I more-or-less like this setup, especially with the 2-sided pedals, but even now, I still find it hard to clip-in sometimes. These pedals might also discourage some bike thieves, too. But even though I'm satisfied with my decision, my road bikes will remain Look-compatible, and I have no intention of changing that.


----------



## duriel

So, the answer to your original question is..... NO!


----------



## Joe(°-°)

duriel said:


> So, the answer to your original question is..... NO!


Indeed. Right now the answer is NO. But if that idiot marketing manager retires or move to another job, then maybe LOOK will start to seriously sell those shoes. I was a returning customer willing to buy a second pair of them. And this story of Look showing but not selling those shoes pissed me off and it has been the tipping point that made me go SPD for the rest of my life.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

duriel said:


> So, the answer to your original question is..... NO!


Pretty much, yeah. Although, there are little divots on the sole which correspond to Look cleat mounts, so if you REALLY want to do some 'customizing', you could cut around the sole with an ex-acto knife, and put some capture nuts in the sole.....


----------

